# تعقيب على الدعوة لانشاء شركة مساهمة او مركز ابحاث لدعم المخترعين



## محسن 9 (8 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الحماس ملحوظ من قبل المشتركين بهذا المنتدى في الموضوع الذي قدمه الينا أخونا عضو1 في مشاركته :
على الرابط التالي : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108190.html
وايضا الاستعداد ملحوظ للقيام بمثل هذا المشروع 
نستخلص الاتي من الردود : 
===
الرد المهم من قبل الادارة 
قام بالرد مشكورا المهندس المشرف العام 
وهذارده 
السلام عليكم ..

مساؤكم خيرات ..

كما قلت دائما المشكلة تبدأ من الخطوة الأولى ..
وكما قال الجميع بداية المشكلة هي رأس المال و بالدعم و الاستمراريه للمشروع ..

قد يكون الحل بدعم المشاريع من خلال الملتقى و دعمها و تمويلها مؤقتا ..
ومع استمراريتها و ظهور الاستفادة للجميع يبدأ بتطبيق فتح أرض على الواقع لمثل هذه الاختراعات ودعمها ..

الحقيقة الموضوع كبير و نحتاج لآراء كثيرة لنستفيد ..

يعطيكم ألف عافية ..

تحياتي
=====
قام بالرد مشكورا
الاخ :أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو 

(الله يعين ليست المشكلة مادية بل أن المادة اسهل مشكله )ى في هذا الموضوع و أتمنى من المشرف العام تنمضيم ( تنظيم )
( لجنه ولو من عدة اعضاء ومشر فين لمعالجة الامر ) ز
=====
قام بالرد مشكورا 
الاخ عقاري متمكن 
اسعد الله مسائكم جميعا ........
فكره رائعة جدا ويجب علينا جميعا ان نتبناهذة الفكره ونبدا وان كانت الجهود قليله .


وكما يقال (( مشوار الف ميل يبدا بميل ))
المهم البديه
=====
قام بالرد مشكورا 
الاخ : كمال رفاعى 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله فكره جيده وفوائدها كثيره من وجهه النظر الدينيه فهى مساعده للشباب على العمل ويستتبعها فوائد عميمه (شغل اوقات الفراغ لدى الشباب -حصولهم على عائد مادى يعطيهم ما يفتقدونه من اهميه العمل وفكره من جد وجد وغير ذلك من الافكار الحسنه) ومن وجهه النظر الماديه التجاريه فهى فرصه لاصحاب رؤوس الاموال والممولين للمشروع فى استثمار طاقات الشباب وحفزهم على الابتكار والاكتشاف والعمل وما يستتبع ذلك من مكاسب ماديه عديده زد. ولكن يبقى اهم جزء فى المشروع الا وهو اخلاص النيه من الجميع وخاصه الممولين ووضع الضوابط التى تحقق حسن سير العمل وانضباطه وكذا انضباط العاملين كلهم لتتحقق الفائده المرجوة والله الموفق .

=====
قام بالرد مشكورا 
الاخ : م عامر 
السلام عليكم
الفكرة من حيث المبدأ ممتازة .. ولكنها بحاجة لتبني ودراسة معمقة وأعتقد أن تشكيل لجنة من المختصين قد يكون البداية الأفضل لتحقيق هذه الفكرة وتحويلها إلى واقع مقبول

=====
قام بالرد مشكورا 
الاخ مشرف عام جاسر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

تحية طيبة وبعد

أخي الفاضل عضو1, إخواني

أعتقد لو تتم دراسة جدوى (مبدئية) من ثم تعرض لمناقشتها يكون أفضل, أما القفز الى استعراض العقبات مثل الدعم المادي وما الى ذلك فهذا سيأسر تفكيرنا في مساحات ضيقة وفضاء خانق.
اخي المشرف العام من سيقوم بدراسة جدوى ومن سيناقشها 
الخطوة الاولى تشكيل فريق عمل للقيام بذلك 
إذا وجدنا أن هذا المشروع مجدي علمياً وقابل في التطبيق بدون معوقات رئيسية, أو بمعوقات يمكن تفاديها, نبدأ في وضع خطط متنوعة وأساليب مختلفة تكفل لنا تأسيس هذا المشروع أو [ مشروع مصغر منه ].

أنا شخصياً أرى أن مثل هذه المشاريع صعب جداً اطلاقها من الملتقى لاعتبارات كثيرة قد يغفلها بعضنا بسبب الحماسة للفكرة خصوصاً أن هذا المشروع يتطلب فريق متكامل ليس من السهل إدارته وتوزيع المهام وهم في مكان واحد فما بالك بمفريق موزع على مساحة جغرافية ونظامية ! ــ ولكن في نفس الوقت لا أستطيع القول أن هذا مستحيل.
اخي المشرف العام معذرة مانفع الانترنت وهذا المنتدى الذي يجمع ما يجمع من جميع انحاء العالم مهندسين وعلماء ومختروعون يتباحثون في معلومات المنتدى هو أرض الواقع لتشكيل لجنة والقيام بالعمل ومنه نبدأ
.
.

ولو نجحنا في دراسة هذا المشروع ومتطلباته بشكل شامل ومتكامل هذا أعده نجاح باهر

وهذا يمكن تحقيقه هنا لحسن حظنا 

نعم من الممكن تحقيق هذا المشروع من هنا قصدي المنتدى 

.
.

ودمتم بخيرٍ وعافيةٍ 
=====
قام بالرد مشكورا 
الاخ : my_k505 

صراحتا مشروع يكتب بماء الذهب

ولكن من الجاد في هذا المشروع , وأنا معاكم قلبا وقالبا.
ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته

نعتبر هذا الرد بأن ترشح نفسك للجنة أخي في حال الموافقة من الادارة 
=====
قام بالرد مشكورا 
الاخ : مصابيح الهدى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى صـاحب الاقتراح جزاك الله كل خير 
اقتراح مفيد وبناء يمكن اجمل مافيه انه سوف يخرج ان شاء الله من دائرة الكلام المنسق والردود البراقة الى الواقع والعمل المفيد لأمة
ومن المحتمل ان يكون رمز لتجمع افراد الامة التى من اهم ملامحهم ان التشتت لايفارقهم

نعم اخى اتفق معك فى الرأى هذا المنتدى يضم نخبة متميزة من العقول والامكانيات لاكن تحتاج فقط لمن يجمعها
عندى رأى بسيط هو

يتم ترح فكرة بناء شركة ولتكن (( شركة المخترعون العرب )) ويطلب من الجميع من يريد الانضمام الى الشركة سواء بفكرة او اختراع او تمويل 
يتم دراسة جدول لتكاليف الشركة وبناء عليه يتم تحديد رأس المال وقيمة الاسهم 

اما عن مكانها اكبر دولة يتم شراء الاسهم منها او يكون لها جزء كبير من ملكية الشركة يتم وضع الشركة فيها

وممكن ان تكون الشركة فى شقة او مكتب بالايجار وبعد ان يتم تجربة الفكرة والتأكد من نجاحها يتم بناء مركز لشركة ملكا لها

ومع مرور الوقت يفتح لها فروع صغيرة فى باقى انحاء الوطن العربى

نجاح المشروع متوقع بأذن الله ان ساند الجميع ووقف بجانبه معظم الموجودين هنا يشتغلون فى سوق العمل ويعرفون ما الاشياء التى تنقصه او ما متطلباته
ومنهم من يستطيع ان يوقنع صاحب شركة او مصنع بالاختراع الجديد التى انتجتهه الشركة

اعرف ان رأيى اقل من المتواضع لاكن اهو مجرد حماس لشيئ ممكن ان يخرج لنور ويهرب من حيز الكلام الى الفعل

=====​من الملاحظ يجب أن يكون كخطوة أولى تشكيل فريق عمل للتدارس ووضع الخطط المستقبلية 
مهم جدا 

ارجو عدم وضع ردود قبل موافقة الادارة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

جميل جدا وهنا أضع المشاكل المبدئية الموجودة بكل صراحة وانتظر الحلول الممكنة

1) مشكلة الدعم المادي كيف وأين وما الصورة القانونية اللازمة لتكون لدينا مصداقية ؟

2) أين تكون بداية الشركة ؟ في أي دولة ولماذا ؟ وأي دولة هي الافضل ؟

تحية لكم


----------



## محسن 9 (8 يناير 2009)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جميل جدا وهنا أضع المشاكل المبدئية الموجودة بكل صراحة وانتظر الحلول الممكنة
> 
> ...


اشكرك أخي محمد على الاهتمام 
كلامك رائع ولكنك تسبق الاحداث عندما نبني عمارة نبدأ من الاعلى بمعنى أصح من السقف أو من الاساسات ( الارض أولا(( أرض المشروع المنتدى حاليا )) ثم المخططات ومن يضع المخططات طبعا مهندسون ومكاتب (( اللجنة )) 
كيف نستطيع تشكيل لجنة مصداقية أنظر الردود :
-----------------------------------
أتمنى من المشرف العام ( تنظيم )
( لجنه ولو من عدة اعضاء ومشر فين لمعالجة الامر )----------------------------------
وأعتقد أن تشكيل لجنة من المختصين قد يكون البداية الأفضل لتحقيق هذه الفكرة وتحويلها إلى واقع مقبول---------------------------------
هذا المشروع يتطلب فريق متكامل 
نعم من الممكن تحقيق هذا المشروع من هنا قصدي المنتدى 
--------------------------------
هذا المنتدى يضم نخبة متميزة من العقول والامكانيات لاكن تحتاج فقط لمن يجمعها
-------------------------------
ارجو للمشروع أن يبدأ وبدايته 
تشكيل لجنة ومنها نبدأ لن أنفرد بوضع حلول أترك هذا للجنة المرتقبة هي من تقدم الحلول 
اللجنة هي نجاح المشروع أو فشله 
السؤال هل نستطيع تشكيل لجنة للنهوض بهذا المشروع المهم ؟
ننتظر الاجابة ربما تكون أجابتك أخي هي حجر الاساس لمشروع كبير ونحقق معجزة 
نجاح المشروع متوقف على اجاباتكم 
أرجو الاجابة والله الموفق


----------



## عضو1 (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم محمد الكردي على المرور وهذا الرابط من الواضح ومن خلال ما قرأت من ردود أن الجميع مرحب بهذه المشروع سواء من قبل مشرفين وقائمين على هذا المنتدى والأخوه الأعضاء ءاذن لماذا لا نبدك ونتحرك بوضع دارسة جدوى متكاملة وتحديد رأس المال على طريق وضع حجر أساس للمشروع والذي أتمنى ءاذا ما تحقق هذا المر أن تكون شركة مساهمة فهذا افضل نحن وضعنا شروط مبدئيا قابلة للتعديل والتطوير وذلك من أجل مصلحة المشروع وبما يتناسب ويراه جميع الأخوه نبدأ أيها الأخوه نبدأ هذا أفضل من أي تعليق وكلام يكفينا كلاما سنين طويلة ونحن لا نملك سوى الكلام والتعليقات التي لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع لا بد من التحرك لابده من ذلك ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون ) ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 يناير 2009)

أنا موافق بأن نبدأ اختيار اللجنة .... لكن هناك مشكلة أننا غير قادرين على التركيز الان بشكل جيد بسبب المصيبة

الحالة في غزة ،،، حتى أنا يا اخوة لدي عائلتي هناك وقدرتي على العطاء أقل هذه الفترة...

أنا ضد ايقاف العمل مهما حصل لكن قدرة الانسان على التركيز في هذه الظروف صفر....

أتمنى الصبر لعل هذا الهم ينفرج قريبا.......

شكرا


----------



## عضو1 (10 يناير 2009)

نحن نقدر أخي الكريم محمد ما أنت فيه ونسأل الله أن يطمئنك على أهلك وعلى جميع أهلنا واخوتنا في غزه ونسأل الله أن يرحم شهدائنا شهداء أهل غزه وأن يفرج الهم عن المحاصرين قريبا ونحن أيضا أخي الكريم محمد لدينا صلة نسب ومصاهره مع أهل غزه من خلال عم لي متزوج من غزه وأهلها كلهم حاليا موجودين في غزة نسأل الله لهم الثبات والصبر ومن أجل ذلك أخي الكريم حرصنا كل الحرص أن يجد هذا الموضوع صفة التحرك خدمة للأسلام والمسلمين ودعم للشباب الضائع والباحث عن تحقيق أحلامه ومشاريعه من خلال اختراعاته وكل ذلك في سبيل الله عز وجل وفي سبيل الأخذ بيد هؤلاء الشباب ءالى طريق الخير والصلاح والله الموفق ..


----------



## عليدناي (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هل ممكن الإثضمام للفريق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

دعونا نتابع العمل في الموضوع ....

ونبدأ الخطوة الأولى باختيار اللجنة التي ستحاول البدئ في المشروع ....

ننتظر الجميع ليضعو الاسس التي على اساسها سنختار اللجنة ...

شكرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (2 فبراير 2009)

أعتقد أن أعضاء اللجنة ينبغي أن يكونوا من المهتمين علمياً بالاخترعات والأفكار المبدعة ولديهم الرغبة والقدرة على إدارة مثل هذه المشاريع البسيطة والعلمية ، وليس من الضروري أن يكونوا مخترعين لأنه من المفضل أن يتفرغ الباحثون والمخترعون لتنفيذ العمل والبحث ..
كما من الضروري أن يكون للجنة مهام محددة تقوم بها يجب أن تحدد قبل وبعد اختيار الأعضاء .
من هذه المهام :العمل على تأسيس نظام داخلي ، وتأمين التراخيص الرسمية والقانونية وإيجاد الممولين والمساهمين .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (2 فبراير 2009)

كما أعتقد أن من بعض مهام اللجنة تسمية هيئة محلفة من مخترعين كباراً من المساهمين أو من غير المساهمين لكي يقرروا أي فكرة مبدعة ، أو اختراع ، يمكن أن يكون قابلاً للتطبيق وتوافق عليه ليتم اعتماده في البحث أو تمويل التصنيع الأولي ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي عصام

أنا برأيي اللجنة يجب ان تكون جامعة بين العلم الإداري وبين القدرة المادية أو ذات علاقة بأصحاب القدرات المادية

ما رأيكم لو وضعنا أسماء شخصيات يمكنها إدارة عمل كهذا ....

ومن ثم نقوم بمراستلهم بريديا لنرى تفاعلهم مع الموضوع ؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 فبراير 2009)

أقترح أيضاً في حال نقص العدد اللازم أن نقوم بالترشيح ...


----------



## قندس (7 فبراير 2009)

فكرة منيحه بس ما حدا بيدفع مصاري من غير ما يشوف قدامه ارضيه عمل و بالمناسبه هاد العمل اكاديمي اكتر من مؤسساتي محتاجين ذو خبرة في مجال البحث العلمي للتنظيم واكادميين الجامعات والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محسن 9 (7 فبراير 2009)

نعم اخوتي يجب ايجاد فريق للعمل ولنبدأ من الصفر بغض النظر الان على المادة لان المشروع يحتاج في بدايته الى اللجنة وفريق عمل كخطوة اولى ويتبعه جمع ما يحتاجه المشروع من اموال للبدأ في المشروع 
ولتكن البداية ( أرض المشروع المنتدى هذا أو غيره ) اقصد بغيره منتدى منقسم من منتدانا هذا له أعضائه الجادين في القيام بمثل هذا المشروع 
على ما أظن ليس من الصعب تجميع عدد من أعضاء هذا المنتدى ليكونو فريق العمل 
وبعد تشكيل اللجنه وثبات الخطوات سنقوم بطلب الدعم من الجامعات ومراكز البحوث وعلى ما أتوقع سنجد الدعم القوي من تلك الجامعات والهيئات والمراكز 
لنبدأ 
بقوة إرادة أصحاب المنتدى لهم الخيار الاول نحقق شيئا أنشاء الله
والله المستعان والموفق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 فبراير 2009)

سؤال :

أي الدول برأيكم مؤهلة وبشكل جدي لاحتضان مشروع مماثل ؟ لأن اللجنة يجب أن تكون من سكان تلك الدولة


----------



## التواتي (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام
.
اختراع ام تصميم ام صنع
قيمة التكلفة
.
.
آسف على إقتحامي للموضوع متأخر سأقراء كل المشاركات وأعود لكم إن كنتم لاتمانعون
أتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## زئير المجد (9 فبراير 2009)

ماشاء الله جهد مبارك .. وإن كنتم لم تختاروا أفراد اللجنة فإني أرشح نفسي لأكون بانية في هذا المشروع الضخم والذي كنت أفكر في إنشائه منذ سنوات الدراسة الأكاديمية ...


عمومًا يا إخوة أقترح دولة قطر


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 فبراير 2009)

هل سنختار أعضاء اللجنة أولاً ، أم سنختار البلد الذي سنختار منه أعضاء اللجنة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 فبراير 2009)

لا فائدة من طرح الموضوع بهذه الصورة .... فنحن فعلا نضيع الوقت ...

لابد من رؤية وخطة واضحة 

سأطرحها من خلال مشاركة جديدة ،،،، لتكون الصورة واضحة وعملية أكثر ....


----------

